# Chronic flatulence for last 10 years



## Sapna Singh (Jul 24, 2013)

I've had chronic flatulence since I was 18 years old (now 29) . I don't have any serious issues with diarrhea, blood in stool, and constipation. But I have constant flatulence/gas that is so freaking embarassing and I really don't like going out with people because I'm afraid of breaking wind.its so embarrassing. I even had to leave my job. Each day i pass gas 15 to 20 times. I don't have abdominal pain or fecal incontinence. It's really hard to figure out my trigger foods, if any at all . Everything i eat causes gas.i often feel my stomach is full and a bit tight caused by gas. I've been diagnosed by a wealthy naturopathic doctor who specializes in GI issues with lactose intolerance--basically he did all these costly tests and told me to stay away from lactose and casein but sold me his pricy priobiotic pills. But hasn't helped. I really stay away from milk products though.I found working with the medical (Western) and naturopathic (Eastern) community frustating. All I really have is gas and bloating-after eating and have been lucky to have no other negative symptoms. I've tried Align, simethicone, antiobiotics, Beano, charcoal tablets, Pepto Bismol, digestive enzymes and nothing has worked. If somebody can help.....................


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just so you know the average fart frequency is between 15-20 farts a day. But some people do have a lot harder time holding it until they are off on their own.

Have you tried the low fodmap diet which reduces all of the fermentable foods, not just one (lactose)? Lactose isn't the only gas source in the diet.


----------



## Sapna Singh (Jul 24, 2013)

average fart frequency is may be 15-20 farts a day but it cant happen 365 days a year as in my case.

Yes I have tried low low fodmap. It gives some relief only. But the problem still persists.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Everyone farts every day several times a day.

You may fart more now than you used to (as bacteria in the gut can change and you may have more gas producers now) but really everyone farts, every day, 365 days a year.

Now sometimes people can find the right probiotic for their system (one that will grow well in there) and I did find some that work for me (several brands) and I went from 30 farts a day for 20 years down to 5 or so farts a day.


----------



## Maeve1956 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have had IBS-C for 35 years, and I have had constant problems with flatulence. Sometimes my belly would swell up to the point that I looked like I was 6 months pregnant. The only treatment that worked was to use Dulcolax suppositories, which expelled ALL the fecal matter and gas followed immediately by the highest allowed dosages of simethicone geltabs for about a week (2 in am and 2 before bed, 180 mg each). Dulcolax is a kind of Catch-22 - it expels all the gas, but in turn can create more gas, so the follow-up simethicone is essential to prevent this vicious cycle.

I have recently developed Celiac Disease. Gas is a constant, painful problem. I have started a regime of taking 3 simethicone geltabs daily - 2 with breakfast and 1 before bed, 125 mg. I have gone from having chronic constipation and painful gas (never ever having a natural BM for 30 years), to having 5-6 small, normal BMs per day, and no more painful gas. I've been doing this for a month with great success, and I hope it lasts. Doctors have given me dozens of (expensive) medications in the past 10 years that didn't come close to achieving this result, or else they produced uncontrollable explosive diarrhea that seriously interfered with my work, my budget and my social life.

I also take 2 capfuls of generic Miralax daily (1 in am and 1 in pm). The prescribed dosage is 1 capful per day, but this does nothing for me, I have to take 2 capfuls or I'm just wasting time and money. The Miralax binds with water molecules and pulls more water into the intestines to create softer stools. For some people, Miralax helps minimize gas, although this didn't happen to me - I have to combine it with the simethicone to achieve good results.


----------

